# Small Commercial Lot



## Injunfarian (Oct 17, 2009)

Specs:
5-6 Parking Spots
Not many options to stack snow
Must keep the garage bay and back door accessible.
A tree has started to errode the asphalt in one area and I have circled this area in one of the pics.

I have a few questions on this one, first off how much would you charge for this lot just to plow(no salt) for both per push and seasonal? Also per push and seasonal with salt as well? Salt will likely be spread with a walk behind or tailgate spreader.

Also where would you stack the snow? The owner and myself talked this over and thought to stack it on either side of his property line(the fence where the residential is, and the parking lot spliting beam. After these are full likely would start filling in the front area of the lot).

Here are the pics:


----------



## Injunfarian (Oct 17, 2009)

sorry forgot to upload the errosion pic.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Plow the snow onto righthand side. 1,000 Loonies for the season.50. of them per plow.


----------



## Injunfarian (Oct 17, 2009)

thank you, that with or without salt?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Without salt.


----------



## Injunfarian (Oct 17, 2009)

How much for salt? would I have them pay by how much salt is used or by each application?


----------



## Injunfarian (Oct 17, 2009)

Also I forgot to mention London gets around 22-25 events per season I am told.
As for a trigger he wants between 3-4"
Also not too much traffic and they are closed on Sundays.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Close.At those events works out to 40-50 per plow. as for salt need a minimum charge.


----------



## Injunfarian (Oct 17, 2009)

Ok thanks!


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

grandview;843371 said:


> Plow the snow onto righthand side. 1,000 Loonies for the season.50. of them per plow.


GV, just wondering but why would you plow to the right? I could see having to big of pile for the bay doors but that isnt that big of lot to pile up too much. I would backdrag the whole thing then push to the whole left side and salt with 50-80lbs bagged through a push spreader. In and out in about 10-12min. $50 for plow and $25 for the salt.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Toronto snow melts fast so you won't be losing that much for space. Also if a truck is backing in he needs room to maneuver.And for visibility to leave the lot.


----------



## Injunfarian (Oct 17, 2009)

With the owner we discussed that he wants a direct line from the road to the bay door but I could pile it on either side but once it becomes too much I will start having to use parking spots starting at the one closest to the street is the plan that we came up with but just wanted to double check with some seasoned guys.

Thanks for any and all input.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

terrapro;843539 said:


> GV, just wondering but why would you plow to the right? I could see having to big of pile for the bay doors but that isnt that big of lot to pile up too much. I would backdrag the whole thing then push to the whole left side and salt with 50-80lbs bagged through a push spreader. In and out in about 10-12min. $50 for plow and $25 for the salt.


exactly what I was thinking
same prices, same place to put it,
and if you get a huge storm, well, you'll just have to lose a spot, (or move it out via truck). It happens.


----------



## JAMESBOND2509 (Oct 6, 2009)

Injunfarian;843276 said:


> sorry forgot to upload the errosion pic.


You could always get one of these!


----------

